# Tubeless Tires on the Market?



## ToffieBoi (May 1, 2011)

I know there are a lot of topics about tubeless tires, but I couldn't find any about this topic. I'm sure there are other people who wonders about it so...

I started to ride on Hutchinson Fusion 2's on my Ultegra 6700 wheelset. I found those tires really cheap (like $50 for a pair) and put them on my bike. Now I am looking for another pair of tires but all I could find is Hutchinson Fusion 3 and Atom.

I heard about Ultremo ZX Tubeless but couldn't find it on any online cycling shop. I also heard that Specialized and Bontrager are also producing tubeless tires but where they are? 

So, don't I have any option than those tires?


----------



## vinceflynow (Jan 31, 2012)

Other road tubeless tires that I can think of:
Bontrager R4 Road Tubeless (seen on Bontrager)
Maxxis Padrone (avail on Amazon)
Hutchinson Intensive (avail on Amazon)
IRC Formula Pro Tubeless Light (seen on ebay)
Schwalbe Ultremo ZX Tubless (seen on Glorycycles)


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

spec Roubaix tubeless....you need to go to a specialized dealer to purchase them


----------



## NWS Alpine (Mar 16, 2012)

vinceflynow said:


> Other road tubeless tires that I can think of:
> Bontrager R4 Road Tubeless (seen on Bontrager)
> Maxxis Padrone (avail on Amazon)
> Hutchinson Intensive (avail on Amazon)
> ...


The Bontrager R4 is old and not sold anymore (was made by Hutchinson). The new ones are MUCH improved and are the R3 TLR and R2TLR. Both available in 23 and 25. You can get them from any Trek dealer or directly from Trek's online store here Bontrager Tubeless Ready Road - Tires - Components -Trek Store


----------



## ToffieBoi (May 1, 2011)

Thanks for answers.
So if we sum up the tires on the market;

Hutchinson Fusion 3, Hutchinson Atom and Maxxis Pardone is available almost everywhere.
Bontrager R3 and R2 TLR is on Trek dealer. 
Specialized Roubaix Tubeless is on Specialized dealer.
Schwalbe Ultremo ZX Tubeless is pre-order on some websites.

Anything to add?


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

IRC as noted previously, although there are actually several models. There's a Japanese distributor's website you can order them from...


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

On my third set of Hutchinson Intensives and have no reason to switch. 3000+ miles on first two sets and no flats.


----------



## crank1979 (Sep 9, 2007)

I run IRC Formula Pro with X-Guard tyres. I found Conti GP4000S to be the nicest clinchers I used and the IRC tubeless tyres are at least as good, although I'd say better. I rate Fusion 3s about the same as Michelin Pro3 Race tyres.


----------



## grpweld (Jul 9, 2012)

I really like My roubaixs, Fast, ride super smooth & very endurance worthy


----------



## CABGPatchKid (Dec 5, 2011)

Just ordered a pair of Schwalbe Ultremo ZX Tubeless


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

CABGPatchKid said:


> Just ordered a pair of Schwalbe Ultremo ZX Tubeless


Did you find someone who actually has the Schwalbe in stock? I ordered some last November through glorycycles, but gave up waiting and cancelled the order last month,

I just got these new Galaticks delivered today...


----------



## CABGPatchKid (Dec 5, 2011)

I signed up for an email notification on xxcycle.com.

I received an email Tuesday morning, at 2 AM my time. When I clicked the link, it said not available.

I tried Wednesday and Thursday also.

Today I tried I tried the link and I was able to order a pair and I did.

As soon as I completed the order I tried the link again, and they were already out of stock. The email did say limited stock. 

I have ordered Fusion 3 tubeless tires from them and the tires came in 4 days, so I have had a good experience ordering form them previously.

I would suggest signing up for a notification on their site if you are interested.


----------



## jackmen (Jul 24, 2007)

I just order a pair of Schwalbe Ultremo ZX Tubeless from Martin at Tiremaniacs. He said he only got a couple of pair they may be tough to get.

I am riding a pair of Hutch intensives for the last 1500 miles and they have worked well. I figured I'd try a new type as I am putting them on 23MM Wide by 50MM deep carbon clinchers that are coming in in a week or so.






carlislegeorge said:


> Did you find someone who actually has the Schwalbe in stock? I ordered some last November through glorycycles, but gave up waiting and cancelled the order last month,
> 
> I just got these new Galaticks delivered today...


----------



## martinot (Aug 14, 2009)

One set (the 'intro' box with two tires, sealant, and fitting liquid) was received and sold. I am expecting some 10 more intro boxes within days but no more is available for me to order now and I am not sure how soon it will be .


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

I hear ya...Schwalbe really screwed the pooch with getting this one to market after starting with promoting it last summer. And at the end of the day, the new Galatick is at leaste 50 grams lighter.


----------



## jackmen (Jul 24, 2007)

Sorry Martin for misquoting you on your stock. You were very pleasant and responsive in getting me the schalbe's so I figured, I would give you a plug to get you some business.

Looks like it may have been a little premature.


----------



## funkyphil (Aug 6, 2008)

jackmen said:


> I figured I'd try a new type as I am putting them on 23MM Wide by 50MM deep carbon clinchers that are coming in in a week or so.


Are you planning to go tubeless with these 50mm clinchers? How is that going to work, stem-wise?


----------



## jackmen (Jul 24, 2007)

Just need to get tubeless valves with stans valve extensions that extend them through the deep rims. The stans extentions are allso threaded on the outside so you can still use the threaded nut to tighten them to the rim.

I asked the same question a couple of weeks ago, and several kind souls shared about these with me.



funkyphil said:


> Are you planning to go tubeless with these 50mm clinchers? How is that going to work, stem-wise?


----------



## snidemcbride (Aug 27, 2012)

I've had the best luck with Maxxis Padrones. Great durability, fast rolling, low maintenance tire. I'm wanting to check out the specialized now though. What did you end up getting?


----------



## martinot (Aug 14, 2009)

Just received 10 sets/kits and have nothing else ordered; who knows when the next ones will be available.


----------



## ManxShred (Mar 6, 2009)

Does anyone know the difference between the Bontrager R3 and R2 besides the R3 being more expensive? Their specs are the same on most websites, and the Bonty site doesn't show any difference.

I'm going to try these to replace the Fusion 3s on my Cervelo RS with Fulcrum 2-way wheels. I'll probably have to go with the 23s due to the frame clearance issues with the RS.


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

Price and weight primarily.....the more expensive one has lower claimed rolling resistance


Part No.	MSRP* Bead	FT/RR/PRSidewall/Tread	Size TPI Type Weight
429149	89.99	Aramid	Dual	Black / Black	700 x 23C (R3 TLR)	120	TLR/Clincher	265g
429155	89.99	Aramid	Dual	Black / Black	700 x 25C (R3 TLR)	120	TLR/Clincher	280g
429856	69.99	Aramid	Dual	Black / Black	700 x 23C (R2 TLR)	120	TLR/Clincher	280g
429857	59.99	Aramid	Dual	Black / Black	700 x 25C (R2 TLR)	120	TLR/Clincher	295g


----------



## Crawf (Oct 21, 2010)

It's great to see these alternatives coming out but the prices are f**king rediclulous!
I refuse to pay more than $60 for a tubeless tyre. So I guess i'm stuck with Hutchy, not that I can actually get my hands on any alternatives outside of Europe/US.


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

snidemcbride said:


> I've had the best luck with Maxxis Padrones. Great durability, fast rolling, low maintenance tire.


Yep, I've also been extremely happy with the performance and durability of the Padrones! :thumbsup:


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

Yamabushi said:


> Yep, I've also been extremely happy with the performance and durability of the Padrones! :thumbsup:


my Padrone expereince...
performance = yes
durability = not so much (worn through rear less than 2000 miles)


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

carlislegeorge said:


> my Padrone expereince...
> performance = yes
> durability = not so much (worn through rear less than 2000 miles)


Interesting, my experience so far is different. My rear tire is over 2500 miles and still going strong, and although I don't know the exact mileage the front has significantly more than that on it and it looks great.


----------



## duffin (Jun 11, 2012)

Schwalbe rep at 2013 Sea Otter Classic says the Ultremo ZX tubeless will hit in mass quantities in late May 2013.

I love my Continental 4000S clinchers. It sounds like I will have a hard time finding a tubeless Conti equivalent for my new 2013 HED Ardenne Plus 25mm wide rims that can run tubeless.


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

duffin said:


> Schwalbe rep at 2013 Sea Otter Classic says the Ultremo ZX tubeless will hit in mass quantities in late May 2013......


Anyone recall what they said at Sea Otter 2012....?


----------



## snidemcbride (Aug 27, 2012)

View attachment 285357
I wanted the Schwalbe to replace Padrones but ended up getting the Bontrager R3's. I was happy with the Padrones but wanted to try something new. The Bontragers are noticeably larger in profile and width, and are more supple feeling. At 105psi they are a very smooth ride. Grip seems to be great. My only problem is they leak air. Over a 3 day period I lose almost all air pressure. It could be my setup but the beads lock into place so firmly I am surprised by the loss or air. I will re-install them and check valves and re-post. I have under 200mi on them so hard to rate durability just yet. Schwalbes were unavailable.


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

snidemcbride said:


> My only problem is they leak air. Over a 3 day period I lose almost all air pressure.


Losing some air overnight is normal for the R3s from what I can tell - I'm on my 3rd set and they all have lost some air when the bike has sat, although maybe not as much as you describe. Sometimes they won't lose any air, so it seems to be sporadic. I use about 30mL of Stan's. 

I've only had an R3 leak air once while out riding that I noticed and it was on a 25C that was on its last legs and which I just replaced. It was going up a *very* steep driveway slowly, standing on the pedals, with a lot of my weight over the front wheel. I could hear a little air hiss out with each pedal stroke as the wheel was pressed into the driveway. The amount of air lost wasn't enough to really feel any difference when I squeezed the tire, and upon removing that tire a few days later I noticed the sealant was done. For what its worth I had run about 2,200 miles of training, road and crit races on those tires, and the rear was worn down to the carcass.


----------



## royalty (Aug 18, 2011)

I received my Schwalbe Ultremo ZX tubeless tires today. Went out on a ride today, pretty good stuff. Getting them to seal was very easy - easier than the Hutchinson Atoms, which were used though. I had to go to the petrol station though. My floorpump couldn't do it.

I bought them at Bike-components.de. They have them in stock. I received them within a week. Good service.

I love tubeless. Purely for the elimination of punctures. If this goes well, I might try and convert the Cosmic Carbones to tubeless. Not entirely sure how we need to deal with the whole stem+extender issue. Anyone ride a tubeless setup with tall rims 50mm or taller?


----------



## duffin (Jun 11, 2012)

Any updates?

See my tubeless failure thread.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=307873


----------



## snidemcbride (Aug 27, 2012)

I've got 700 miles now on the Bontrager R3's and am really happy so far. I figured out my air leak. Basically super cleaned the bead hook, put sealant around the valve stem and re-mounted. No more leaks. At 700 miles I have some cuts on the tire but nothing major. Most impressive is the noticeably supple feel of the tire and the width. For those with super tight clearance I would get the 23 because it actually measures about 24mm and change. The 25 would be too wide for my Scott Foil. The grip is confidence inspiring. I also just got hooked up with a pair of Schwalbe Ultremo ZX tubeless. I will mount them on another wheelset and update. Happy trails!


----------



## duffin (Jun 11, 2012)

Snide - what sealant are you running? Stan's?


----------



## snidemcbride (Aug 27, 2012)

Café Latex, and it's saved my bacon a couple times now. The Ultremo ZX tubeless came with Schwalbe branded sealant, and a mounting liquid so I'll try that next.


----------



## mtsman (Mar 10, 2010)

snidemcbride said:


> I've got 700 miles now on the Bontrager R3's and am really happy so far. I also just got hooked up with a pair of Schwalbe Ultremo ZX tubeless. I will mount them on another wheelset and update. Happy trails!


snide, are you able to give us a comparison between the R3's and ZX tubeless? By chance did you weigh each tire before mounting? I suspect the r3's are less weight but i have read the ZX's have extremely low rolling resistance. Strengths and weakness of each one?


----------



## snidemcbride (Aug 27, 2012)

Nope not yet. I received the Schwalbe Tubless Tire Kit with two tires, and install kit. I am waiting on a pair of eBay American Classic Tubeless Wheels to show up. I'll mount the schwalbes to those. Bontragers are holding up very good, are confidence inspiring. don't weigh the tires.


----------



## duffin (Jun 11, 2012)

Schwabe announced their new ONE performance/race tire that will come in a tubeless clincher model to replace the ZX.

Schwalbe?s New Race Tire is the ONE

This may explain why the ZX tubeless is elusive.


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

ZX Tubeless not available online? Really? On which planet? Here's just a few links, you can find many more...

Schwalbe Ultremo ZX Tubeless Road Tire Set at BikeTiresDirect

Schwalbe Ultremo ZX Tubeless Tire Set

Schwalbe Ultremo ZX Tubeless Tire Kit 700 x 23 Folding Black Tubeless Only


----------



## masterofnone (Jul 4, 2010)

new2rd said:


> On my third set of Hutchinson Intensives and have no reason to switch. 3000+ miles on first two sets and no flats.


I'm on my second set of hutch's and they've been great. Using stans I've not had a single flat in over 2 years, even when I had a sliver of metal stuck in the tread for a couple days. And when I pulled it out it instantly sealed losing no air.


----------



## snidemcbride (Aug 27, 2012)

Still waiting on the American Classics to test out both the tires and Wheels. I purchased the wheels on Ebay and as usual if it's too good to be true it usually is. The wheels had missing / wrong spokes and no rim tape. I've sent them back to AC in Florida for a factory refurbish. Hope to put some mile on them in August. I just did a 150mi ride on the Bontrager R3's and am loving them. Supple and Durable!


----------



## bayAreaDude (Apr 13, 2012)

carlislegeorge said:


> ZX Tubeless not available online? Really? On which planet? Here's just a few links, you can find many more...
> 
> Schwalbe Ultremo ZX Tubeless Road Tire Set at BikeTiresDirect
> 
> ...


These are all the kit with a bunch of extra junk I don't want to pay for. Tubeless tires are already more expensive than regular clinchers and I have a gallon of caffe latex. I haven't seen anywhere that has just the tires in stock and I've been looking for months.


----------



## purdyd (Jun 18, 2010)

snidemcbride said:


> I wanted the Schwalbe to replace Padrones but ended up getting the Bontrager R3's. I was happy with the Padrones but wanted to try something new. The Bontragers are noticeably larger in profile and width, and are more supple feeling. At 105psi they are a very smooth ride. Grip seems to be great. My only problem is they leak air. Over a 3 day period I lose almost all air pressure. It could be my setup but the beads lock into place so firmly I am surprised by the loss or air. I will re-install them and check valves and re-post. I have under 200mi on them so hard to rate durability just yet. Schwalbes were unavailable.



I got the r3 25mm a month or so ago and I have been pretty happy

Been riding hutchinson and irc tubeless 

They don't lose anymore sir than my other tubeless

A very nice tire


----------



## snidemcbride (Aug 27, 2012)

Bontragers are at 1200mi now. Just got my first puncture. Sealant got me home, but it sure is messy. 

View attachment 285355


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

I have some Hutchinson Secteur/Sector 28 tires coming for testing/review. Looking forward to seeing how they handle dirt roads.


----------



## snidemcbride (Aug 27, 2012)

I've done a few fire road rides now, and I'm hooked! Looking to do a long one this year. Like this: Gran Fondo Ephrata | Vicious Cycle


----------



## SprinterX (May 21, 2012)

duffin said:


> Schwabe announced their new ONE performance/race tire that will come in a tubeless clincher model to replace the ZX.
> 
> Schwalbe?s New Race Tire is the ONE


Very interesting. Considering going tubeless with my new Pacenti sl23 wheelset. Can't find any info on when they will become available for purchase.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

Rode the Hutchinson Sector 28s for the first time today. Had the pressure as low as 40psi, and there was no squirming, etc.


----------



## pushstart (Feb 5, 2012)

GRAVELBIKE said:


> Rode the Hutchinson Sector 28s for the first time today. Had the pressure as low as 40psi, and there was no squirming, etc.


Did you happen to measure these after mounting them? I wonder if they are closer to 28 than the Intensives are to 25.

I recently switched from Intensives to 25mm GP4000S tires -- what an amazing difference in ride quality.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

pushstart said:


> Did you happen to measure these after mounting them? I wonder if they are closer to 28 than the Intensives are to 25.
> 
> I recently switched from Intensives to 25mm GP4000S tires -- what an amazing difference in ride quality.


They measure 28-28.5mm depending on pressure.


----------



## SprinterX (May 21, 2012)

pushstart said:


> I recently switched from Intensives to 25mm GP4000S tires -- what an amazing difference in ride quality.


Just so I'm clear, are you saying the ride quality of the GP4000s is better than the tubeless Intensives?


----------



## Crawf (Oct 21, 2010)

Been running the Sector28's on both my commuter and race bike.
Both wheelsets have a decent internal width of 21mm and 18mm, and both tyre sets are measuring a true 28mm.
At one stage I also had them on a wheelset with an internal width of around 14/15mm and the tyres measured at around 26/27mm, so keep in mind that the internal width of your rim is a big factor.
Back to the tyres - I love them, they roll well, install a little easier than previous Hutchys and appear have good punc layers/resistance. The increase in volume is great in reducing road buzz with no noticeable decrease in rolling performance compared to Fusion/Int/Atom. They really are my do everything tyre at the moment.

One very annoying issue is the fact that these are only available in the US, why none in Europe/UK?


----------



## pushstart (Feb 5, 2012)

SprinterX said:


> Just so I'm clear, are you saying the ride quality of the GP4000s is better than the tubeless Intensives?


Yes, much better. The compound feels much different and the larger actual size obviously makes a big difference.

I am interested in the 28mm Sector, though. I am glad it really is 28mm. If only it were cheaper ...


----------



## SprinterX (May 21, 2012)

SprinterX said:


> Very interesting. Considering going tubeless with my new Pacenti sl23 wheelset. Can't find any info on when they will become available for purchase.


Spoke with Schwalbe North America today about their new "One" and they said the tire will be available late Sept, early Oct following the Inter Bike Show (?). Tubeless 700x25 are a tad heavy at 340 grams but he did say the rolling resistance was significantly less. Hmmmm, what to do?


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

SprinterX said:


> Spoke with Schwalbe North America today about their new "One" and they said the tire will be available late Sept, early Oct following the Inter Bike Show (?). Tubeless 700x25 are a tad heavy at 340 grams but he did say the rolling resistance was significantly less. Hmmmm, what to do?


Are they tubeless (doesn't require sealant), or tubeless-ready (requires sealant)?


----------



## SprinterX (May 21, 2012)

GRAVELBIKE said:


> Are they tubeless (doesn't require sealant), or tubeless-ready (requires sealant)?


Guy said they were tubeless (nothing about "tubeless ready"), but when asked about needing sealant he said they do require it.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

We've had a lot of rain here lately, so the roads have been littered with debris, etc. Riding along today, I hear the familiar tick-tick-tick of something stuck in the front tire (I can see it, too). Eventually the noise subsides, so I just keep on riding. Later, when I was lowering the pressure for a dirt/gravel section, I noticed a little latex "booger" (on the tread) where the puncture must have occurred.

Props to Hutchinson (I was running their sealant in the Sector 28s).


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

Posted my full write-up here:

http://www.gravelbike.com/?p=2317


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

GRAVELBIKE said:


> Are they tubeless (doesn't require sealant), or tubeless-ready (requires sealant)?


Tires are either tubeless or not. Rims that are referred to as "tubeless ready" mean they can use either standard clincher tires or tubeless tires. Tubeless ready rims typically have a solid aluminum inner rim with no spoke holes. In addtion, the lip to catch the bead is different than a standard clincher.

While it is said that tubeless can be run on tubeless ready rims with no sealant, most recommend sealant.


----------



## pushstart (Feb 5, 2012)

Blue CheeseHead said:


> Tires are either tubeless or not.


This is not correct. Tubeless-ready *tires* are ones that require sealant (due to porous casing, I believe), whereas tubeless tires do not. The Sector is "tubeless-ready" (or at least the Secteur was listed as such), unlike Hutchinson's other tubeless offerings.

It is true that the bead on these tires should all be held to the same tubeless standard.

Granted, this terminology may just be carried over from mtb, but it is obviously being embraced by RT.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Blue CheeseHead said:


> Tires are either tubeless or not. Rims that are referred to as "tubeless ready" mean they can use either standard clincher tires or tubeless tires. Tubeless ready rims typically have a solid aluminum inner rim with no spoke holes. In addtion, the lip to catch the bead is different than a standard clincher.
> 
> While it is said that tubeless can be run on tubeless ready rims with no sealant, most recommend sealant.


Your definition of tubeless ready rims is the description. Of Mavic's UST

However other tubeless ready rims are Stan's BST or something similar


----------



## ggphysics (Jul 24, 2007)

Let me chime in on this discussion. This week I mounted a set of Hutchinson Intensives on a Stans Alpha 340 team wheelset. I used Stans sealant and a floor pump. A good spritz of soapy water and attention to the bead position allowed the tires to seat up fairly easily. 

I typically ride tubular tires on 32 and 36h rims. For reference I weighed the rear wheels of my two tubular sets and the Stans, all with tires mounted and cassettes in place.

Here is what I discovered:

36h Dura Ace hub 14g spokes Mavic GP4 rim Vittoria Corsa Evo Cx tub 25c 1474g
32h Ultegra hub 14/15g spokes Mavic GP4 rim Kenda Volare tubular 24c 1507g

28h Stans hub 15g spokes Alpha 340 rim Hutchinson Intensive 25c tires 1340 g

The Intensive tire feels very stiff in your hand when mounting therefore I was skeptical about the ride quality as I have been riding decent tubulars exclusively. Inflating to 95psi rear and 85psi front was a good start. The tires felt nearly as compliant as the 25c Vittorias; very subject unless I ride them back-to-back. 

The wheels did seem to perform well when climbing and did not exhibit excessive flex (brake rub and the like). The freehub is louder than a Shimano, the braking is very good with salmon pads, and the rear stayed true for a short, hilly, 25 miler. I weigh no less than 200 at 6'2" and manage to twist up the low spoke wheels I have ridden in the past. I am hoping that these will hold true through next weekends Josh Billings race. 

I am cautiously optimistic about about both tubeless tires and the wheelset. I would love to make the switch to tubeless but need more time with the tires. I really need a true 25c tire that is a bit lighter to really get excited about this setup. 

I report back when I have more data and experience on the tires.


----------



## snidemcbride (Aug 27, 2012)

Finally put some miles on the Schwalbe Ultremo ZX tubeless tires. Did the High Pass Challenge up to Mt. St. Helens yesterday which is 113mi includes 16mi of tight switch backs, a few short gravel sections, and a lot of chip seal road. at 175lbs I'm running 105psi. The tires are great in the corners and smooth out the road nicely, and stood up to hitting a pot hole super hard going about 25mph. (bad line choice by me) At only 150mi on them I can't comment on durability yet. They measure 24mm wide and installed somewhat easy on Ultegra 6700 wheels. The kit came with 2 tires, sealant, and a bottle of soapy stuff to get them on. I can't tell much difference between this tire and the Maxxis Padrones. The most supple tire I've ridden to date is still the Bontrager R3. That tire is noticeably more supple even just in your hands, but the rear only lasted 1300mi and it was shredded to pieces with cuts everywhere. if you're not worried to much about durability I would try the Bontrager's. It is the best handling tire I've tried. Tubeless is awesome.


----------



## snidemcbride (Aug 27, 2012)

Yo dudes! Update on the Schwalbe Ultremo ZX tubeless. I've finally convinced myself to run a lower pressure. I'm 170 and am running 85 - 90psi now. It's a noticeable difference in suppleness, and grip but I can't really feel any acceleration / speed changes. My brain keeps telling me it's slower but the Garmin disagrees. Anyhow I've got a enough time on the tires now and am noticing that they seem very durable. No real cuts, one puncture that sealant took care of (I really love that part) and in general do not show as much wear as the Hutchinson's or the Bontragers. The Bontragers are still # 1 for me. I also order a pair of Hutchinson Sector 28's but they don't fit my Scott Foil 15 so they are just hanging in my garage.


----------



## andy13 (Aug 22, 2008)

I love my secteur 28s. I had them on a bike w/ good clearance for the tires. I am riding a different bike now and the clearance in the rear is less. The Secteurs fit but barely. I found a pair of the new Fusion3 700x25s and love them. On my new American Classic 2218 rims they measure 26mm, very nice. They don't feel as supple as the Secteurs but may be more durable, we'll see.


----------



## Irvine (Jul 23, 2010)

Anyone tried the S works turbo road tubeless tires? 
Cant seem to find any reviews.


----------



## Stumpy2011 (Aug 1, 2011)

Does the Sector 28 works with the Supersix Evo Frame ?
i.e does the frame has enough clearance for these tires?


----------



## sovereign (May 27, 2010)

Stumpy2011 said:


> Does the Sector 28 works with the Supersix Evo Frame ?
> i.e does the frame has enough clearance for these tires?


Looking for the answer to this question.


----------



## mjensen2k (Mar 12, 2015)

Blue CheeseHead said:


> Tires are either tubeless or not. Rims that are referred to as "tubeless ready" mean they can use either standard clincher tires or tubeless tires. Tubeless ready rims typically have a solid aluminum inner rim with no spoke holes. In addtion, the lip to catch the bead is different than a standard clincher.
> 
> While it is said that tubeless can be run on tubeless ready rims with no sealant, most recommend sealant.


Great, simple, clear explanation.

I was running Bontrager RXL with R3 TLR tires and liked the combination. I put these on my GFs bike and put DA CA50s on mine. I miss the tubelessness. 

I'd like to think that perhaps the R3 tubeless rim-tape would do a good job of sealing up the inner rim and I have plenty of sealant... but...

The C50 wouldn't have the lip for a tubeless tire.

I imagine it's asking for trouble, but I have to ask the question!

C50 with tubeless rim tape and something like an R3 TLR tire?

Thanks!


----------



## pushstart (Feb 5, 2012)

mjensen2k said:


> I'd like to think that perhaps the R3 tubeless rim-tape would do a good job of sealing up the inner rim and I have plenty of sealant... but...
> 
> The C50 wouldn't have the lip for a tubeless tire.


You should be fine, yes. I have converted a number of road clincher rims to tubeless just using Stans tape and sealant. The tubeless rim strip should work fine too. There is no special "lip" on tubeless rims (obviously there is a bead hook on clincher tires; you do need that). Yes, there are different rim designs to make tubeless work better, but in my experience this really only matters for low-pressure tubeless (cx, mtb). Little risk of burping a tire at 80+ psi. With one exception I was able to seat all conversion rims (and tubeless tires) with a floor pump. The exception was a set of carbon wheels where tires fit very loosely; I had to use a compressor for those, but they worked fine otherwise.

I am not a fan of road tubeless (expensive, didn't help with flats, and my GP4000S tires with latex tubes are lighter and roll faster than most [all?] tubeless options), but I will say that converting road wheels to tubeless is dead simple.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

pushstart said:


> With one exception I was able to seat all conversion rims (and tubeless tires) with a floor pump. The exception was a set of carbon wheels where tires fit very loosely; I had to use a compressor for those, but they worked fine otherwise.
> 
> I am not a fan of road tubeless (expensive, didn't help with flats, and my GP4000S tires with latex tubes are lighter and roll faster than most [all?] tubeless options), but I will say that converting road wheels to tubeless is dead simple.


IME 28mm roadie tubeless will only seat with an air compressor or CO2. Can't be done with a pump.

Difference of ride quality between tubeless and tubed is night and day on anything other than a picture-perfect road in the Tour de France.


----------



## pushstart (Feb 5, 2012)

It obviously depends on the tires. Fusion 3 tires ride like logs compared to GP4000S tires, but I have heard Schwalbe One are nice. (You can also just run tubed tires at lower pressures if that is the feel you are going for.) I will try again, I am sure. All of my road rims are taped for tubeless, so just need to find an affordable & not horrible tire option.


----------



## mjensen2k (Mar 12, 2015)

Marc said:


> ...
> Difference of ride quality between tubeless and tubed is night and day on anything other than a picture-perfect road in the Tour de France.


Thanks for the feedback. I thought that conversion should be pretty straight forward, but I read conflicting reports as well as the normal disclaimers and warnings. 

Marc, can you elaborate on your comment quoted above?

I've changed so many other things and being a newer rider, I'm all that well tuned into things yet...


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

Marc said:


> IME 28mm roadie tubeless will only seat with an air compressor or CO2. Can't be done with a pump.
> 
> Difference of ride quality between tubeless and tubed is night and day on anything other than a picture-perfect road in the Tour de France.


I've successfully seated Hutchinson Sector 28 tubeless tires on HED and Zipp wheels using only a floor pump.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

mjensen2k said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I thought that conversion should be pretty straight forward, but I read conflicting reports as well as the normal disclaimers and warnings.
> 
> Marc, can you elaborate on your comment quoted above?
> 
> I've changed so many other things and being a newer rider, I'm all that well tuned into things yet...


Was enjoying a typical country road on Tour de Nebraska last week. Had a front puncture sealant would't fix. Threw a tube in. Same road, same bike, same tires, same pressure, same rider. Felt like my teeth were being rattled out, the remaining 30 miles I wanted my tubeless back, and badly.

And that was with 28mm tires on HED Belgium+ rims (IRL measure 32mm when mounted) at 80-85PSI...not anything stupid like 23mm tires at 200PSI.



GRAVELBIKE said:


> I've successfully seated Hutchinson Sector 28 tubeless tires on HED and Zipp wheels using only a floor pump.


Then you must have the floor pump of superman.

Sector 28s will outright not seat initially on my Belgium+ rims with anything other than a compressor tank or a CO2 gun. I have both, so it is less of a deal. Believe me, I've tried.


----------



## pushstart (Feb 5, 2012)

Marc said:


> Was enjoying a typical country road on Tour de Nebraska last week. Had a front puncture sealant would't fix. Threw a tube in. Same road, same bike, same tires, same pressure, same rider. Felt like my teeth were being rattled out, the remaining 30 miles I wanted my tubeless back, and badly.


So you are comparing a tubeless tire with tube to a tubeless tire without tube? That isn't what I was talking about -- tubeless tires with their stiff sidewalks are heavier and stiffer than tires needing tubes. Without a tube you might have a similar ride experience (at same psi). Comparing tubeless tires to tube-requiring tires yields more varied results IME. I can definitely assert that GP4000S tires are smoother and faster than Fusion 3, and for me flat far less frequently. Beyond that I cannot really comment. I have heard good things about the Sector/Secteur.

Either way, I am resorting to blind faith to believe that keeping everything else (psi, etc.) constant but just adding a tube would make the ride so much harsher that it rattled your teeth out! 

In any event, I just ordered a set of 28mm Schwalbe One tires to give this another try. I think everyone should try various tire options and figure out what works for their riding conditions. Just don't assume that tubeless (on road) is categorically superior in ride quality, speed, or durability. I am much more comfortable making categorical claims for tubeless in CX or MTB.


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

I'm in dilemma which 23 mm tubeless tires to get...any recommendations between Schwalbe One and Hutchinson Atom Galaktik?


----------



## purdyd (Jun 18, 2010)

smokva said:


> I'm in dilemma which 23 mm tubeless tires to get...any recommendations between Schwalbe One and Hutchinson Atom Galaktik?


I believe the atoms are lighter but the one's seem to be more durable to me.

the one's are also a very good rolling tire

I haven't been happy with hutchinson lately with the 25mm tires quality and went to all schwalbe

i think the bontrager R3 is the most supple tubeless tire and IRC makes a very light 23mm tire


----------



## purdyd (Jun 18, 2010)

mjensen2k said:


> C50 with tubeless rim tape and something like an R3 TLR tire?
> 
> Thanks!


I would say it depends - if the tire is very loose when you mount it, it can be a pain to get it to seat

for example, i had some enve 3.4's and some tubeless tires would simply not seat, even with a compressor, and a compressor was mandatory

I do like the R3 TLR tubeless, a very light and supple tire, although less rugged than some of the heavier tubeless tires


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

Schwalbe has announced Pro One tubeless. Looks nice, could be my next tire.


----------



## purdyd (Jun 18, 2010)

smokva said:


> Schwalbe has announced Pro One tubeless. Looks nice, could be my next tire.


thanks for the info - missed the announcement

I really like the schwalbe one tubeless and the pro version looks very good indeed

Tubeless Goes Pro: Schwalbe Pro One Tubeless - Peloton Magazine


----------



## pushstart (Feb 5, 2012)

I have put a couple hours on the Schwalbe One 28mm tubeless tires now on my commuter. Coming directly off of 25mm GP4000S tires on my road bike they definitely feel plush -- 80/90psi, may run them at 80/85 tomorrow. They feel stickier than the Contis, though they don't feel faster. But close enough and certainly smooth.

Mounting and seating was stupid easy -- floor pump, didn't bother with tire bead soap. Used a capful of Stans.

So far I do like these a lot. At $55/tire, not so bad. If they last well, may bey new commuter tire.


----------



## purdyd (Jun 18, 2010)

pushstart said:


> I have put a couple hours on the Schwalbe One 28mm tubeless tires now on my commuter. Coming directly off of 25mm GP4000S tires on my road bike they definitely feel plush -- 80/90psi, may run them at 80/85 tomorrow. They feel stickier than the Contis, though they don't feel faster. But close enough and certainly smooth.
> 
> Mounting and seating was stupid easy -- floor pump, didn't bother with tire bead soap. Used a capful of Stans.
> 
> So far I do like these a lot. At $55/tire, not so bad. If they last well, may bey new commuter tire.


I go 80 70 psi on my 25mm, I don't know how much you weigh but I would think you can go a lower and especially in your front tire


----------



## pushstart (Feb 5, 2012)

Yeah, I suspect you are right. Tire sidewalk says minimum psi is 65, so maybe will try 70/80 and see if that doesn't feel too slow. (I weigh 77kg/170lbs).


----------



## changingleaf (Aug 20, 2009)

The Atom Galaktik is light, but it measures less than 23mm even on a wider rim.

I like the Hutchinson Sector 28 for all around riding if it fits in your frame - not in my Cannondale road bike, but it works in my cross bike. It is a light tire that wears quite well.

The Maxxis Padrone TR is as light as the Galakitik and measures more true to size and wears very well in my experience. 

The Schwalbe One tubeless is on the heavy side, but wears well.

I've found the bead diameter of all of these tires to be fairly similar. Unless you're using a tubeless ready rim any of these tires can be difficult to inflate. If it is fits tightly on the rim it will generally inflate easier since less air escapes.


----------

